
Ask HN: Any open source alternative to AWS step functions? - hetoh
Basically wondering if there is an open source alternative for AWS step functions which I can use for my App&#x2F;Ecosystem ? i.e. not using any cloud, but internally deploying it on our infrastructure ?
======
aries185
Checkout Netflix’s Conductor
[https://netflix.github.io/conductor/](https://netflix.github.io/conductor/)

